# "Hooks" on snaffle bits?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The bit I've found that appears to be literally the most perfect bit for Lacey EVER has "hooks" on the cheekpieces.

I'm not really sure why someone would need/want these hooks. According to the product description the hooks are to "allow you to position the bridle and reins at the best position and keep them stabilized in that position." 
But really, what does that mean? 
Do I have to use the hooks? 
What if I use the hooks, what will that do for the action of the bit? Do they increase leverage or something? 

Help me??.....


Here's a link to the bit in question:

FES Ported Barrel Dee in D-Rings at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Just bumping this up for you. I have no idea about the hooks. However, it does look like a copy of the Myler bits. Maybe if you Google the Myler website it will tell you about the hooks on their bits. Because the one you posted looks like a copy.

I might have to look at those myself. I've been wanting a particular type of Myler but don't want to spend $100 to get one.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well that's...interesting. I've honestly not seen that before.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

From the link:

"Hooks allow you to position the bridle and reins at the best position and keep them stabliled [sic] in that position."

Gotta admit, it sounds like something I don't need, but I'm not sure how it would harm anything.


----------



## snootyfox (Jan 23, 2011)

By attaching your cheek piece through the top slot the bit is restricted from moving and will hang just like it is in the picture. When you add the rein in the bottom slot it is restricted from moving as well. When you apply pressure to the rein it will cause the bottom of the bit to move toward the rider and the top of the bit to move away from the top of the horse's head (the mouth piece in the horses mouth will act like a fulcrum). With the cheek piece through the top of the bit there will be pressure on the poll through the cheek piece as the top moves forward and down. Similar to a boucher only with double the leverage. Very interesting.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't like those things much. If you put the cheek piece through one of the hooks, well, that might be ok, but if you put the reins throught the rein slot, from what I have seen, it puts the reins attaching to the bit at an odd angle. You could, however, just do the cheek pieces in the slot, and have the reins attached as normal (not in slot) I am sure you can find a ported , barrel D ring without slots. check myler bits.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks THR, that was a good idea! 
The Myler website says this about when you attach the headstall to the top hook: "When your horse comes to find your hand, and you soften your rein, the headstall stands the bit up and rewards your horse. " 
They were less helpful about the rein hook, something about needing to use less bar pressure? And moving shoulders? Here's the link:
Myler Bits USA

With that bit (haha, pun!) of knowledge, I will probably just attach the headstall to the headstall hooks and let the reins go free (not in the rein hooks) since I don't particularly want leverage. I'll try this out on my own, before I let my student ride in it (since this bit is really intended for a student of mine to ride in), though so I can get a feel for how it actually works. 

Weird story: I did a Google search for "ported barrel D ring" and EVERY bit that came up had those hooks... the Mylers and every other brand I saw had hooks on this bit style... Maybe it's a breed show thing?


Also, thank you all for the help! I appreciate it!


----------



## reinersue (Dec 25, 2010)

*getting hooked on hooks*

Attaching the headstall to the top hooks and the reins to the bottom hooks will make the bit act like a full cheek snaffle with bit keepers.

It is called 'fixed rein' action. 

The bottom rein can be attached to the ring as in a traditional snaffle or in the hooks. If you attach the reins to the hooks there is still no leverage as the ratio is still 1:1. It does give curb action meaning you can lift a shoulder instead of the rein just sliding up the ring where the rider just pulls back on the corners of the mouth. 

The headstall attached to the top hooks will keep the bit stood up in the mouth like in a full cheek snaffle with bit hooks. There will be poll pressure which is very humane and also causes the wonderful release of endorphins.


Hope that helps.
Reinersue
Toklat Myler bit technical clinician


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Almost looks like it would act like a Kimberwicke if you attached the cheek pieces and reins to the hooks instead of to the D-Ring.


----------



## reinersue (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes like a kimberwick especially if you add the curb chain.


----------

